# When I turn the heater on in my jeep I smell antifreeze...



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am guessing this is not a good thing or easy to fix.... Any suggestions of ideas?


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

my husbands truck did that and it was the 'heater core' ... I am the worst at auto anything (thankfully DH and SIL are handy and SIL is a mechanic! whew!) rough to fix but do-able...not that I did it~ I supplyed food and dessert as the fixing occured ... much better that way!!!

hope that helps!
=)Bonnie


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does the inside of the windshield fog up often? If so, heater core. Not sure about a Jeep but I can tell you that the fix in a Ford Tempo involves removing the front seat and most of the dash. 2 day job!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep heater core :icecream: When it gets bad enough it will steam your windshield up bad and be slicker than snot on a door knob . :whistlin: I have by passed them in the spring :shrug:


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Melissa said:


> I am guessing this is not a good thing or easy to fix.... Any suggestions of ideas?


 
...............Short term fix is to remove both heater hoses where the fluid enters\exits the firewall under the hood , then cut a short piece of copper tubing the proper diameter and connect the two hoses over the copper and secure with screw clamps ! All this does is allow the fluid to circulate out of the engine and back into the engine with NO effect on the heater core inside the vehicle . OF course , you won't have any warm circulating around your footsies , but you won't have a floor board full of Antifreeze sloshing around , either ! Has NO effect on the engine at all ! 
...............Oh , NO defroster either ! , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Replacing heater cores can be a nightmare to replace. I've never R&Red one for a Jeep so I don't know for sure how big of a pain it might be.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Heater core or lines to it. Depends on the Jeep.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lonelytree said:


> Depends on the Jeep.


Melissa looks like a Cherokee driver, so I think we can safely assume it's a Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I read your post to my husband and he immediately said heater core.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Had to do the core on my '79 QuadraTrak (cj)...wasn't worth the effort. It was my plow vehicle. Bypass the hoses as mentioned, and buy a cig. plug-in (or 2) ceramic 12v heaters- 1 for feet, 1 for defrost. $20 bucks for that or...just too much money/time, and I'm not a contortionist.

Matt


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats one thing on my 94 jeep that I haven't replaced yet.(knock on wood) But seems most everything else seems somewhat easy to replace. But I don't know how the newer ones compare.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, bypass is a solution but when the one in the Tempo went out I was toting babies. No way I was going without heat in the car.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Can't be any worse than our Ford Pickup,had to take the Dash out.My wife did it,problem they gave us the wrong Core so we had to drive it one day with out the Dash.

big rockpile


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Just had my truck do the same thing and yes, it was the heater core! It costed me 500$ to have it replaced -- Dh fixed it several yrs ago, in another truck and refused to fix this one... Took him all day to remove and replace and still costed us almost 400$!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm sorry to add to the chorus, but it sure sounds like the heater core. I had the same thing happen with my vehicle. 
Worse even than the smell was when the antifreeze leaked into the passenger compartment and puddled on the floor. 
Hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had bad heater cores but had one that smelled like antifreeze but never lost any radiator fluid. Drove it for years with the smell and nothing ever changed. I wondered if it had had some kind of leak that had been repaired and some fluid was left in the dash somehow? :shrug:

Are you losing radiator liquid?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Another chorus of heater core or hose. Get something done before it steams up your window from the inside or pukes up antifreeze onto your carpet.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Obviously it's a Heater Core, but what year the Jeep is will tell how hard it is to replace. The earlier the Jeep the easier the job. Earlier Jeeps have heater cores that change by themselves, while newer Jeeps are in the same box with the evaporator for the A/C, which means either changing the evaporator along with the heater core or cutting the package and reafixing it upon completion. The second is what most dealers do in their shops. To be honest I haven't changed the core on a Jeep, yet, it is what Chrysler does with their other lines, which I have changed. You may actually want to take this to a shop, as the cuts must be made in the right place.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I agree, it could be the heater core.

My neighbors had a '99 Grand Cherokee, and the heater core went out, dumping antifreeze onto the floorboard on the passenger side.

The dash has to be removed on the '99, and I was really surprised that they didn't repair it themselves. It cost them $900 to have the heater core replaced.

Let's hope that it is something less serious, or you have a different model!!!


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

So what is wrong with adding a small amount of the solder seal type stop leak stuff? Sounds better than 500+.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frankva said:


> So what is wrong with adding a small amount of the solder seal type stop leak stuff? Sounds better than 500+.


I never had any luck with that stuff.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

frankva said:


> So what is wrong with adding a small amount of the solder seal type stop leak stuff? Sounds better than 500+.


When I was a mechanic in a Mobil garage we used "Barsleak"
It sure is worth a try to put a good radiator stop leak in to try and seal the Heater Core, and yes, i also concur that is is the Heater Core leaking.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

It's a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo. Cale- who hates working on vehicles, thinks he can fix this himself. Personally I think we should just take it to the mechanic before he even touches it! It just started doing this the last time I drove it. I can't stand to be cold, it was freezing with the heater off- so it really needs to be fixed.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

it took us 30 minutes and cost 35$ for the core on our truck. its easy to do yourself, just takes a little time to take the dash apart. 900 $ is crazy..
]


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Melissa said:


> It's a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo.


I suspected as much. 



Melissa said:


> Cale- who hates working on vehicles, thinks he can fix this himself. Personally I think we should just take it to the mechanic before he even touches it! It just started doing this the last time I drove it. I can't stand to be cold, it was freezing with the heater off- so it really needs to be fixed.


Let Cale try. I suspect you won't like the price tag of having a mechanic do it.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

After listening, watching, my dad fight with one once I really recommend you just take it to the shop if the Jeep is worth keeping. It will be pricey but Cale may end up teaching the grandkids new words even if he doesn't use that type of language. I know my brother picked up a few from my dad and uncle. Also, if it's leaking into the floorboard already and you do get it fixed make sure you get that carpet cleaned well or you'll be smelling antifreeze for a long time.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Nevada-It would probably be cheaper than a divorce... lol

Cale can use plenty of bad language under the right circumstances!

Actually we have a small family-owned garage here in town. Cale went to school with the owner (third generation) and they don't really charge much. They are really easy to work with also. You just drop your vehicle off, when it is finished you pick it up- money is never mentioned, at the end of the month they send out a bill and you have three months to pay it with no interest. If you take longer than three months to pay they charge 1 % interest per month on the balance. One more reason I love living in a small town~


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Another voice in the heater core chorus. Barr's leak any buy you some time. There's how to's on YouTube, but if you can afford it just have it professionally done. I paid for part of college as a certified mechanic and heater cores are generally a PITA.

I did one in my wife's car when we first got married. We were broke newlyweds living in an apartment building so I had to do it in the parking lot. Trust me, your husband does not want to do it. My wife now has an 03 Laredo and nearly everything on them is difficult.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Cale is great at anything to do with construction and he can do basic mechanical things, but he has no patience with longer projects. I am not sure why he even wants to attempt this!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

That sounds really good, and my dad recommends scrubbing the carpets with vinegar and letting it air out as long as possible to get the smell out. Oh, and he changed the heater core in two vehicles, my old Escort before I got it and two in a Chevy Nova.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Melissa said:


> It's a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo. Cale- who hates working on vehicles, thinks he can fix this himself. Personally I think we should just take it to the mechanic before he even touches it! It just started doing this the last time I drove it. I can't stand to be cold, it was freezing with the heater off- so it really needs to be fixed.


This is a video although it is a 2005 it can't be that much different I wouldn't think.
But the guy is talking about Braces that are Spot Welded that are over and in front of the Core. And drill those Two Spot welded braces out~! Sure nothing I would want to tackle without a good knowledge of Jeeps and such.

There is so many things on "How To" on Youtube it is really amazing.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFfIvAgqduQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFfIvAgqduQ[/ame]


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFfIvAgqduQ


Interesting. He just drilled-out the spot welds on the braces. That makes it go fast.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> That sounds really good, and my dad recommends scrubbing the carpets with vinegar and letting it air out as long as possible to get the smell out. Oh, and he changed the heater core in two vehicles, my old Escort before I got it and two in a Chevy Nova.


There is no smell in the vehicle. A few evenings ago I turned the heat on and smelled antifreeze in less than a minute, I shut it off instantly. I tried it again yesterday so Cale could see what was happening and that was just for a very short amount of time. I have a very sensitive sense of smell so I would not handle running it with those fumes. There is no smell in the vehicle unless the heat is on.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Heater core. Not sure about Jeep, but the cores on a Chevy are poorly made using aluminum and plastic. If yours is made like this see if you can replace with an all metal unit.


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

Melissa said:


> There is no smell in the vehicle. A few evenings ago I turned the heat on and smelled antifreeze in less than a minute, I shut it off instantly. I tried it again yesterday so Cale could see what was happening and that was just for a very short amount of time. I have a very sensitive sense of smell so I would not handle running it with those fumes. There is no smell in the vehicle unless the heat is on.


 IF it is like that one in the video I would take about an hour to do it myself.
A small bolt with a flat washer from the rear and a flat washer and lock nut from the front and it would be easy to bolt those metal braces back in place.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Melissa, be sure to ask the mech. to replace the hoses or at least check them to make sure they don't have any holes/cracks in them!


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

You know, Melissa, there is only one method that I know to expand his mechanical abilities. If he has the basic mechanical ability and wants to grow as a mechanic, perhaps he should change it. It isn't that high tech. It's trouble is that it is done in twisted positions. If it doesn't share the box with the A/C evaporator, either a 10mm or 3/8" socket should open the box and just make sure the two tubes go thru the fire wall. Most places sell universal fit heater cores, so he should be prepared to reposition the tubes which rotate where they meet the exchanger.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

IDK. Sounds like your turn signal fluid is leaking to me. Tell Cale to check the reservoir to make sure it is still full.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

The Heater Core like the others have said , but before spending a fortune on it , I would try this product , and when You fix it correctly ifyou have to , have the radiator flushed or replaced . ( I just did a Cherokee radiator last summer for $ 140 .
I had a neighbor that He and his wife were buying cars on Craig's and detailing and flipping them on Fee-Bay , He picked up a Buick that turned out to have a blown head gasket and asked me what I suggested he do . I told him to add a couple of tubes of Alumaseal Powdered Radiator Stop Leak @ $ 2.99 , He used 4 and stopped the leak and sold it to someone in Nj. who drove it home .
We have used it on heater cores before at the shop I worked at with no cooling system blockage but the leak did stop .
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...-stop-leak-alumaseal_7120024-p?zoneAssigned=1
Bandit
Ps
The couple have since moved to Ca. and are featured on one of the Storage Auction shows claiming to have been doing auctions for 20+ years . LOL
Hint 
There the couple that find " New Harley's " , Rare Exotic Cars " , plus a Yacht and a Plane that they take off in for a spin .


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes it is a heater core, or heater hose leaking nearby. Some are easy to fix if your are mildly mechanically inclined, some not so much. I have replace a few in my years, my old Nova took thirty minutes, my Dodge truck took half the day. My daughters Jeep looks easy enough, but I have not had to actually replace it. The stop leak may work and I have had success with it, a word of caution with the stop leak, I have had waterpump failure as a result of using it. I wish you lived closer I would be happy to fix it for you for cost of parts, and a cold beer.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Well he took it to a friend's house who does some mechanic work on the side. We bought the part- regular price was $77 but I found some coupons and loaded them onto my auto-zone card which took $40 off. Hopefully it won't take too long to fix it, he only charges $20 an hour so it won't be too much I think. Thanks for the advice.


----------

